# Face unlock using a lot of data



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Why is face unlock using data? In just a couple of days it has used 224MB of data. I know the screen shot says jan 30-feb 27th but is not correct, data collection didn't actually start until Feb 21st or 22nd. So in 5 days an app that is never used took up 224MB of data. I am on AOKP build 25. I have just frozen it and will see if that causes issues.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

dont have an answer, but im also on b25 and face unlock isnt showing up as using any data. strange


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you get face unlock on the HP? Is it ROM specific?


----------



## lathavim (Mar 6, 2012)

pmgreen said:


> How do you get face unlock on the HP? Is it ROM specific?


It comes with Gapps.


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

camera works?! did i miss something?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> camera works?! did i miss something?


No, camera does not work. The face unlock app just seemed to be using a lot of data


----------

